# SNOW FOAMER



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

havn't used it on the tt yet, only used it on my old car.

i used the snow foam solution i got with it.

i found that after a few goes this was taking all the wax i had spent ages applying off the car.

is there a better snow foam solution out the that doesnt remove polish or wax?

thanks


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Dilute it down some more.


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

really? thats all i need to do?! im already using mainly water!

is it ok to put normal car wash stuff in the lance?

is there no "safer" alternative?

thanks


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

How much snow foam solution are you using?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Are you using the PH Neutral one?

I use 3/4 an inch of PH Neutral Snow foam, a capful of Z7 and topped up with warm water - excellent foaming and no stripping of LSP


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

im not using hardly any!!

i have seen the ph neutral one on the site where i got the lance. would it be an idea to try this??

dont want to strip all the wax i hav built up over time!


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Define hardly any.

1cm in the bottom of my 1 litre lance is enough to do 2 cars.


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

J55TTC said:


> Define hardly any.
> 
> 1cm in the bottom of my 1 litre lance is enough to do 2 cars.


lol in that cas im using way to much! 

i have a half litre lance and use about 1.5-2cm's!  :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Forget the foam ,my car came up great with just snow.


----------

